# I need a copy of July/Aug 2003 Bassmaster!!



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I need to get a copy of the July/August 2003 Bassmaster from someone please. I am willing to pay a couple bucks for it and I will pay you for shipping and handling. I am making my "Guy" room and I had a tip printed in this issue and I want to put it in my room.

Thanks guys......

PS...I did email the magazine and they do not sell anything older then a year old.


----------



## tlowes (Dec 17, 2005)

Got it. Send me your address at [email protected] and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I shot you an email.

Thank you for your time and research to help me locating this issue. I appreciate it greatly.

Sincerely,

David


----------

